# WET Location ?



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I guess this is classified as a wet location ?









Notice they used compression fittings and sealtight going into that 4" square box  Yes that is a rainspout that the conduit is passing through:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I guess this is classified as a wet location ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so it's ok to use an indoor box and cover outside? WTF? They used compression fittings but just a regular old 1900 and cover. Yeah those gaping holes in the box will keep the water out.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats what caught my attention - The 1900 box !
I'm finding a ton of this crap everywhere!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like your average WIT installation... what's in truck.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats damp,not wet. The box is all wrong.

The 90' sucks aswell.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

leland said:


> Thats damp,not wet. The box is all wrong.
> 
> The 90' sucks aswell.


I think that's an 85° :laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll be out that way tomorrow,the weather is calling for rain.
I'm curious how much water leaks through the putty on the rainspout.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Is this the same market as the other thread?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

do you smelllllllllllllll what the maintenance man is cookin!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Is this the same market as the other thread?


Same shopping center. Not the same store. The LB post is in that same shopping center also.
I think they need to name the center " Hack Central" or something


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't see a offset into the box.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> I don't see a offset into the box.


Ahh. Good point. Which probably means the 90 is a true 90, but gives the appearance of being slightly less than a 90.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I think that's an 85° :laughing:


Looks 95° to me........


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has an issue with the conduit running up through the rain gutter.
The bend is 90 ,the lack of offset makes it look off,that and at the top it's pushed to the left a tad bit to get through the rain gutter.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That whole installation is a train wreck!!!!


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah trainwreck is right... what a loser whomever installed that.

#1 thru the gutter
#2 incorrect wet location box & cover
#3 no offset into box and not into center knock out of box.
#4 pipe is not secure enough, only 1 emt strap for that 90.. i'd say 2 -3 straps for that install.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slowforthecones said:


> Yeah trainwreck is right... what a loser whomever installed that.
> 
> #1 thru the gutter.


Code ref? OK, Code legal but an extemely poor install method, I'll agree.


slowforthecones said:


> #2 incorrect wet location box & cover.


Agreed. Maybe the hack considered it a dry location, being below the gutter.


slowforthecones said:


> #3 no offset into box and not into center knock out of box..


I can't see an offset from the block to the gutter, either, but something is there. 


slowforthecones said:


> #4 pipe is not secure enough, only 1 emt strap for that 90.. i'd say 2 -3 straps for that install.


Agreed.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Yeah trainwreck is right... what a loser whomever installed that.
> 
> #1 thru the gutter
> #2 incorrect wet location box & cover
> ...


well his straps are to code at least. It is within 3 feet of the box. Center knockout looks nicer but doesn't matter being the wrong box altogether.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Where is the emt heading to at the bottom of the box?


----------

